# getting rid of algae



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

algae is growing on my rocks, how do i get rid of it 

i was told start doing water changes and top offs using reverse osmosis water 

what else would you suggst??

thanx


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

well, it could also be a flow issue. you might need a little more water movement maybe? as for short term, you can always scrub, i'm told. much more knowledgable people will chime in shortly i'm sure.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

well i have a 30g bowfront 

with 1 korila powerhead which i think is enough 

ppl dont put 2 powerheads in a 30g


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Reading your build thread, you don't mention your lighting system. What's the photoperiod and the age as well as "color" of the bulbs?


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

janothemano said:


> well i have a 30g bowfront
> 
> with 1 korila powerhead which i think is enough
> 
> ppl dont put 2 powerheads in a 30g


i have 2 hydor korila 3 on my 40 gal


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

i dont know 2 much since i bought the whole system used 

i think its 2 t4 bulbs 

1 is blue and one is white


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I would ask the person that you bought it from the age of the bulbs. Either the bulbs are old and the spectrum shift is causing the algae or not enough nutrient export (skimming/water changes, etc). If corals aren't part of the plan, there definitely is a nutrient issue as there is no "competition" for light and food source so the algae will flourish no matter what you do .

Adding _Caulerpa sp._ will definitely help but you have to "harvest" regularly keep it from growing too dense or it will go into a sexual phase and that's another PITA.


----------



## janothemano (Mar 15, 2009)

ADDED a sand sifting starfish and that mofo is going to town on the algae 

he loves the stuff


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

janothemano said:


> ADDED a sand sifting starfish and that mofo is going to town on the algae
> 
> he loves the stuff


In a 30g he is going to run out of food very quickly. Sandsifting starfish should be in a 100g at min and in an established tank.

I agree with WTAC, contact the original owner about age of bulbs and spectrum. I have found so many individuals using bulbs meant for FW, using them on their SW setup.


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

^ +1. I also don't think that sand sifting stars eat algae but they will effectively clean your tank of detritus (what breaks down into nutrients for algae). They can get to 1' long btw

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+528+572&pcatid=572

But of course you could just keep him to finish off the detritus then bring him back =) I would research on Live Aquaria all the animals that I'd be interested in before I buy. They're pretty honest with the descriptions.


----------



## nraf (May 24, 2009)

1 Make sure you check your ligths
2 check water movement
3 Make sure you have a good clean up crew that will eat it, 
4 lower your phosphate.

the sand starfish, dont waste your money your tank is to small,

get some good hermit crabs, and some snails, 

and another thing is some fish will eat it such as most tangs , they love it and free food althought your tank is to small for a tang  still some other fish eat it too.


----------

